# Do you think these puppies are full golden?



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We are meeting these girls today. They are from a local rescue group so we don't know for sure if they are full blooded Goldens. I was just wondering what y'all think.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Impossible to tell from that photo-but I bet they are cute!

*Very* cute-and 2 days older than my babies 

Bear in mind that there may be different fathers involved, so look just at mom and the puppy you want. Don't make assumptions based on what others in the litter may look like.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

They certainly look like Goldens. But can't tell from photo.
Personally I'm not one who cares about pedigree, or being purebred.
They're adorable that's all that would matter to me.
Being rescues I'd be more concerned about their socializing.

Thank you for the extra pictures, they're beautiful pups.

Mike D


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, either way about it - they are adorable!
Same here, would not matter to me if they are purebred. I have a dachshund that was a stray and one of my passed on seniors was a lab mix from a kill shelter. I just love dogs and they do all deserve a good home.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Cute! How old are they?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

They were born 8/15/15.  I originally posted from my phone and it would only upload one picture. I've added more now. Supposedly these girls are full sisters but I don't believe that the lady who picked them up was allowed to see the parents. It was a weird situation. This guy posted I think 5-6 puppies saying they were free. He was kind of evasive. I think he said it was an accidental litter and they just wanted the puppies to go to good homes. The rescue took them to the vet and they began shots and were full of worms. They are perfectly healthy now.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They are cute.... 

About them being full-blooded golden retrievers, I think the odds are more in favor of the father being something else in a lot of cases where the owner of the female doesn't know what the father was. Golden retrievers are pretty common, but they aren't always the usual dog running loose in the neighborhood.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

They are adorable. They look golden.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I see a lot of golden in them, but again I wouldn't care if they full golden or not. They are absolutely adorable. My rescue looks 100% golden, but I have no idea if he really is or not. There are tests you can do, but I'm not sure how accurate they really are. It does help tremendously if they've been socialized. By the pictures, they look well cared for.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I do believe that they are in great hands right now. The foster has 3 other dogs of her own and the two sisters have been together. They've been crated while they are at work and at night I believe. I don't think they've worked on much potty training yet.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

There is a lot hat looks golden in them. They may not be 100% but goodness, they are adorable!


----------



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

They definitely have some golden in them! 
I wouldn't say purebred .


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

*We met the girls!*

They were so precious together that we've decided if we choose to get one we will get both. We just aren't sure about the puppy stage. They were hilarious play fighting and knocking each other over.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

I would say that they are Goldens mixed with "a whole lot of mischief". Look at those adorable faces.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

In that top photo, the facial expression looks 100% golden. But the ear set looks like something else. They're just both adorable. I hope you do adopt one of them, I want to follow the puppy pictures!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Will the rescue let you adopt both? Littermates can be hard and require extra work to avoid littermate syndrome.

Littermate Syndrome: The risky downside to raising sibling puppies | Jeff Stallings, CPDT-KA


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

If they let you take both omg it will be fun. It will be a lot of work but you can do it.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Look very Golden-like to me. Cute


----------



## BeehiveGolden (Oct 4, 2015)

I think I just passed out from cuteness overload. Double trouble!!! What beautiful pup. 

You'll probably need to decide quickly. These puppies are going to get adopted in a heartbeat. I've never had sibling puppies. I imagine the first few years are a lot of work but worth it in the end.


----------



## BeehiveGolden (Oct 4, 2015)

To answer your question the face profile and ears look like a mix breed.


----------



## elway (Jan 23, 2015)

I would guess that they're mixed. The bodies look like goldens but the heads and faces show strong hints of something else. I'm not good with my other dog breeds but those eyes and ears definitely seem different to me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They looked to be Golden mixes to me, not sure what the mix is though.

They sure are adorable, looking forward to your update.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Agree with everyone, they are absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

There are many times Belle makes the funny ear look just like in your picture. I agree with the post that they look like goldens mixed with a lot of mischief! 
Good luck in making your decision. Two pups is a lot of work and you will have to find the time to train and spend time with them separately. 
The ideal would be for a family friend to adopt one so they can still see eachother and spend some time together.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh they are precious, they look like so much fun! Those faces don't look golden-shaped to me, but no doubt they will grow into adorable dogs either way.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We've decided that we aren't going to pursue the girl puppies. I think one is enough for us and we don't know if we are ready for a puppy at this time with the holidays coming and all. We will see what happens. The girls were listed on the rescue page today and no doubt will have home very soon.


----------

